# IPv6 - ND



## rishabh (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have been reading the IPv6 code base in FreeBSD's latest release and I have got some doubts.
1. Can we disable Neighbor discovery in IPv6 stack? If yes, what type of ICMPv6 messages would be disabled by it? by disabling I mean, only ND and not the whole ipv6 support on an interface ...
2. I am trying to create a userland application where I get an event from the kernel that the particular IPv6 address is duplicate both for link-local / global, any pointers?

thanks
Rishabh


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2011)

rishabh said:
			
		

> 1. Can we disable Neighbor discovery in IPv6 stack?


No, that would break the entire protocol. It would be like disabling ARP on IPv4.


----------



## rishabh (Aug 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No, that would break the entire protocol.



Can you elaborate, on how its going to break the protocol ?

Thanks 
Rishabh


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

rishabh said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate, on how its going to break the protocol ?


Like I said, it would be similar to removing ARP from IPv4.


----------

